# Macbook air et FCP



## teste (19 Février 2011)

bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont tenté de faire du montage vidéo avec un macbook air (13') et final cut pro? En imaginant un écran externe évidemment. 
Quels peuvent être les gros problèmes? 
Si par exemple les images HD sont stockées sur un disque dur externe, peut-on les utiliser de manière fluide dans FCP avec la prise usb du macbook air puisqu'il n'a pas de prise firewire? 
L'idée n'est pas de faire du montage en utilisant de nombreux effets qui demandent de nombreux calculs. 
Entre un macbook pro 15' entrée de game et un macbook air 13' bien boosté, la différence sera-t-elle énorme dans la manipulation d'images et de montages à travers FCPro?
Merci


----------



## codemfr (20 Février 2011)

teste a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont tenté de faire du montage vidéo avec un macbook air (13') et final cut pro? En imaginant un écran externe évidemment.
> Quels peuvent être les gros problèmes?
> ...



Bonjour!

Pour ma part, macbookair 11 avec 4go de ram et 128 de ssd, tout va bien pour mon montage perso, par contre je laisse les rush sur le ssd interne jusqu'au projet finalisé, j'ai noté plus de ralentissement avec un hdd externe pour le traitement des fichiers (ce qui parait logique).

Attention, mes videos ne sont jamais trop complexe, c'est une utilisation "imovie" avancée...

Voila, bon dimanche!
Nico


----------



## teste (25 Février 2011)

Merci. 

Mais y a-t-il des réponses plus précises?

Pour le type de rush que j'utilise, la mémoire du MA sera insuffisante! Pourrai-je faire du montage sur FCP en branchant un dd externe usb? Ou est-ce que ça ramera?


----------



## David_b (25 Février 2011)

teste a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mais y a-t-il des réponses plus précises?


Faudrait déjà préciser ta question, parce que "du montage", c'est vague.

De toute façon, je te dirai : ça ramera, à cause du processeur et de la ram. 
FCP, c'est pour du montage pro, vu le prix...  Et c'est hyper lourd (je me souviens d'avoir eu en test la précédente version, qui n'était vraiment pas confortable sortie du Mac Pro), avec ou sans effets. Or, le MBA est tout sauf une machine sur-puissante: c'est un ultra-portable, super bien pensé mais plein de compromis quand même.

Et même sans penser à la RAM ou au processeur : sans FW, toujours pour un usage pro, ça me semble difficilement acceptable.


----------



## teste (26 Février 2011)

Pour être plus précis donc :  

Un mba peut-il faire marcher FCP pour du montage de films HD (par exemple en 1080i 50), sachant que sur un macbook pro assez ancien (2ghz intel core duo) 2 go mémoire vive, ça tourne sans problème à mon goût, même en montant une vingtaine d'heures de rushs. Mais il faut un disque dur externe évidemment. 
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## surfman06 (27 Février 2011)

Tu ne lis pas ou tu n'écoutes pas...
Ce n'est pas une machine pour ce genre de tâche, certes tu pourra faire tourner FCP, mais tu risques t'attendre,:rose:, je t'aurai bien dit le mieux c'est de tester par toi même, mais je doute que tu trouves un mba avec fcp dessus, dans un Apple Store ou autre. 
Pas grave, tu mets le dmg d'fcp + ton projet sur un disque externe, tu te pointes en magasin, tu demandes l'autorisation et t'installe le tout,  sais pas s'il serait d'accord. 
Ce sera à peu près la tête du vendeur.


----------



## Gaby206 (27 Février 2011)

Et pour du montage amateur avec iMovie, c'est une machine suffisante ?
Les images ne seraient pas forcément en HD, elles proviendraient soit d'un caméscope tout à fait classique, soit d'un smartphone.


----------



## surfman06 (27 Février 2011)

@ Gaby206 => Oui, ça fonctionne t'arriveras à traiter ton film, ça marche même sur un iPhone 4.

Fais une relecture du forum, il y a un post qui en parle, la personne est allée dans un store, au genius bar afin que lui explique le b.a.ba d'iMovie.


----------



## oligo (28 Février 2011)

Bah c'est toujours la même chose! 

OUI, FCP tourne sur un MBA 13" (tant qu'il est sous Mac Os X:rateau:)

OUI, ce sera (beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup) plus long que sur un Mac Pro 6 cores 

Donc, cela dépend surtout du temps que tu as! 

Si tu as beaucoup de temps, et Si ton but est la mobilité à lextrême, Alors le MBA est fait pour toi!


----------



## 8110 (24 Avril 2011)

teste a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont tenté de faire du montage vidéo avec un macbook air (13') et final cut pro? En imaginant un écran externe évidemment.
> Quels peuvent être les gros problèmes?
> ...


Je fais du montage vidéo professionnel avec FCP 7 en full HD sur MacBook Air et DD externe : aucun problème. C'est le modèle précédent qui avait un peu de mal.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Décembre 2011)

teste a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mais y a-t-il des réponses plus précises?
> 
> Pour le type de rush que j'utilise, la mémoire du MA sera insuffisante! Pourrai-je faire du montage sur FCP en branchant un dd externe usb? Ou est-ce que ça ramera?



Et quid de Final Cut Pro X avec les MacBookAir ? :hein:


----------



## rudeboyfred (10 Décembre 2011)

moi j'utilise mon MBA 13 i5 sur FCPX. j'ai travaillé avec des rushs en h264 1080i 25 optimisés en prores 422 et çà passe ! Par contre l'export était très long mais si c'est t'as deuxième machine çà gère... Dans mon cas je m'en sers à mon boulot (je suis pas pro je précise) pour dérusher et pour "pré-monter" et à la maison, je continue le montage avec les effets, titres, export,...sur mon iMac.


----------

